

Save $ on gas, reduce traffic jam: share rides (hosted on google app engine) - tt
http://www.ride4all.com

======
truebosko
The implementation kind of sucks but good idea. I'm in Canada but tossed my
commute up there to see if anyone wants a ride.

------
noelchurchill
Really basic. Not bad.

